# blackbelt cichlid not eatting?



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey so iv had this blackbelt for about 5 months and i love it. i just moved out of my parents house to go to college and he isnt eatting much. every time i feed my fish all of em eat except for my blackbelt. i think iv seen him eat very little this whole week. he doesnt look sick, hes still got all his color he swims around like normal.... what the heck is going on? i dont want him to starve cuz hes a beautiful fish.
any info is very much appretiated. thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

blackbelts are awesome fish...but they do get huge....i have seen them a good 10 inches in diameter..
check your water parameters...check the temp...he just may not be settled in yet...


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

iv checked to see how the water is doing and it is perfect, temperture is exactly the same as it was at my parents place..... hopefully its just that hes not settled yet


----------

